
Lots of “https” websites not working in Egypt - ahmgeek
https://www.facebook.com/linuxawy/posts/10154141393415239
======
slamice
Anything to do with this:
[http://mm.icann.org/pipermail/tz/2016-July/023855.html](http://mm.icann.org/pipermail/tz/2016-July/023855.html)

Kind of a long shot though.

------
ahmgeek
some times ago:
[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.it/2015/03/maintaining-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.it/2015/03/maintaining-
digital-certificate-security.html) something scary happening in the
background..

